# Team Sundown Russia - 156.39 sealed TL score 4x z18 v.2's



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Original posted by Grigoriy Kashin on my SMD forum :

Sundown Russia - 156.39 sealed TL score - SMD Forum

----------

Sundown Audio Russia - another client ride




4 Sundown z18 v2's

Stetsom 14k2E

3 Hawker HX400's

walled in about 14cubes (not nearly enough) tuned to 39Hz




Placed 1st in Advanced3 at the National IASCA Finals with 156.39 @48Hz (sealed on the TL)




























YouTube - 4*18 Sundown Z-series v.2 18"




hoping to get a better vid soon, this one just doesn't show the flex enough




official scores from the event

IASCA Russia -


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Advanced 3 - от 521 и более кВ. д.
Mесто ФИО Город проживания Машина Результат, дБ Очки
1 Воронов Руслан Юрьевич Воронеж газ 3110 156.3 5


----------



## subheart (Sep 28, 2010)

Отлично, молодцы парни, туда и попру. Здесь видно одни крутяги-молчуны, а я парень простой и без понтов.


----------

